# Recent crochet lace project



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

This is a crocheted lace scarf that I just finished, made with a 50/50 wool silk homespun. After I block it per the link on this forum, I'll post that pic too. I'm interested to see what the difference will be, as right now it looks a little too short, even though I don't like loooong scarves. 










Oh! I got the pattern for free from this generous site: Free Patterns | Hookandyarn

For this pattern, the only problems I had was that it seems to need more like 3 repeats instead of 2, and row three has a glitch, so I just continued as I would have if there was a fourth repeat, because a chain 3 is missing otherwise and that screws it all up if it's not there.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That looks beautiful! Love the color is it sort of a moss green? Can't wait to see it blocked, you did a great job.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Thanks. (blush) The color is a sort of russety brown blending into charcoal/silver.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Beautiful color!


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

very pretty


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Very pretty, even unblocked. Thanks for the link too.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Very nice. I love the colors in it.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Very nice, lovely colors. Id like to see it after blocking too!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Lovely!!


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Thanks, all.  It is my first crochet lace project. Here it is blocked, if I had tried to fit it all in the picture I would have had to stand farther away.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is so pretty! Honestly, I never really cared for crochet, I thought it all looked like those flower afghans everyone did in the early 70's. :umno:
I think you have really showcased crochet like I have never seen it!
Lovely job! :bow:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow thats nice. Blocking really can make a difference. I need to learn and start doing that.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

*bashfully waving*

That's my blog (Hookandyarn).....small world, ain't it. 

Love your scarf, Chamoisee. I'll go back and check the pattern when I get a chance, although I've not had any other reports about a problem. Either way, it looks like you did just fine. 

:goodjob:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hey Texsteader, Welcome to the Fold!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Thank you, Marchwind. I've been a 'hooker' for many years, but due to strained vision and other life issues, I haven't done much lately. You can see some of my other projects on Ravelry as well....just look for Hookandyarn.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Wow, Txsteader! Thank you so much for sharing this pattern with us! I was so discouraged about having paid $22 for that roving and then not being able to find a pattern for crochet lace that required only one skein.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

chamoisee said:


> Wow, Txsteader! Thank you so much for sharing this pattern with us! I was so discouraged about having paid $22 for that roving and then not being able to find a pattern for crochet lace that required only one skein.


You're quite welcome. It's fun to share the patterns & see others' results. You might want to try the Ziggy scarf, too. It's also a lace project and by far, the most popular pattern on my blog. Just wish I could see well enough to design more.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

mamajohnson said:


> Honestly, I never really cared for crochet, I thought it all looked like those flower afghans everyone did in the early 70's. :umno:


Yeah, I feel the same way. I like crochet lace, but so many of the crochet books are still the kind made with commercial type yarn, granny squares and stuff...very bulky and inelegant. Then I found a book by Doris Chan, Amazing Crochet Lace, and that really opened my eyes to what crochet can be. Am now working on a shawl from her book!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

So lacy and dainty!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Have you all checked out the Interweave Crochet magazine? Here is a link to the Interweave store for all their crochet stuff Crochet - Interweave They also have a daily newsletter and blog lots of free stuff on all these links. Crochet Me You have to join Interweave but it's free and well worth it, IMHO

I have no affiliation with Interweave other than I'm a very happy customer


----------

